# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Negril Message Board >  A brief history of seven killings - fiction

## nori

Has anyone read this new book by marlon James yet? i have it on my 'to read' list.
its a novel written about the history of Jamaica during the political events at the time of the attempted assassination of Bob Marley.

----------


## Seveen

700 pages and it's fiction - started it - i hope i make it through - Mr. James can be wordy and jumps around - i know one of his books that I never finished - just got bored

----------


## gailnegril

NPR - October 5, 2014

Marlon James' latest novel, A Brief History of Seven Killings, is not brief, and it contains many more than seven deaths. It's a portrait of Jamaica in the '70s, when gang warfare and reggae reigned.
http://www.npr.org/2014/10/05/353254...sc=ipad&f=1008

----------


## Seveen

and it's FICTION

----------


## Packrat

Got my hard copy from Amazon today, hope to get stated on it in the next few days and looking forward to it.

----------


## Marblehead

It ain't easy, but it's hard to put it down.

I finished this book a couple of nights ago.  I learned about some of the back story of the historic events on my first trip to Negril in 1984.  If you think politics is bare knuckle here, it was god awful in the late '70's early '80's in Jamaica.  In one of those elections, something like 700 political murders took place in a population of 2 million.  Scale that up to our population and that would be 110,000 killed in an election!  Just before we departed for Jamaica, I came across an article in High Times about Negril and how cocaine was having a devastating impact.  Well worth the patience to read it through.  This is important history to get acquainted with.

----------


## Rob

To set the story straight, as quoted in the Observer, "THE political violence that haunted the 1980 general election has evaporated."

What you are referring to happened 35 years ago. Reagan was the President of the USA and MTV did not exist yet. It is history, but since it has no impact at all on current conditions, I am not sure how "important" getting acquainted with it is.

http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/...hanged-Jamaica

And out of curiosity, what is the date on that High Times article? When cocaine first hit the island in the 80's  - early 90's, as it did in America in the 70's and 80's, it did have its usual devastating impact on some. But Jamaicans quickly learned from their addicted friends who became what was called a "stockie" that cocaine (and crack) was not the way to live.

----------


## onthecorner

respectfully, history is very important and its impact on today is its ability to teach us by being able too study the mistakes of others.  To ignore history and dismiss it as worthless is a mistake many leaders have made.  To not know our past puts us in danger of repeating the same mistakes over again.  For Jamaicans the political violence of the 1980 general election is something that is very important to the current conditions.  It important to remember the violence and the mistakes made so hopefully they will never be repeated.  Our greatest lessons comes from our darkest moments.

----------


## Rob

Onthecorner,

I have been here for the last 5 general elections, I did not leave - and there has been no violence to speak of. The Jamaican voting public LEARNED the lesson from the election 35 years ago, which is why I posted the link to the Observer story "The bloody general election that changed Jamaica" - that is because it DID change Jamaica. The Lesson was learned.

No one here is disputing the fact it happened or dismissing it as worthless - I make no claims that they are, but what happened 35 years ago has "evaporated" as the Observer writer wrote. It simply does not exist anymore, just as Jamaica is no longer being used as a pawn in USA/Soviet Union Cold War as it was in 1980. History is only useful when you include all the facts and not conveniently leave out crucial details.

That is why I am saying that yes, it is history, but do not see how important it is to get acquainted with it to any visitor. it is history, but it will have absolutely no bearing on their visit.

And to be honest the last 5 general elections have been great to witness. There was even a change in government, and no violence occurred. Years ago, the "colors" of the party signified your political allegiance. This past election many voters just for fun wore both colors. I have a video from one of "motorcades" and in the back you can see people wearing both colors. 

This is Jamaica's past, which they are not repeating the same mistakes over again. The lesson was learned. As the article states " the conclusion drawn by political analysts is that Jamaica has matured."

With all the evidence in the article (as well as other sources) that what happened 35 years no longer exists, what is very important to the *current conditions* for Jamaicans and why is it very important that visitors know that now, something that happened 35 years ago and has never been repeated?

----------


## onthecorner

as I stated...it is important for jamaicans to remember....i wasnt talking about tourists.  I agree with you that a tourist to jamaica certainly doesnt need too know its history too enjoy the beauty of the island or have a wonderful vacation.  But i am not a tourist, i am a travelor.  Sorry i struck a nerve with you, that was never my intention.  I was simply pointing out the importance of history and the study of it.  Upon deciding too visit Jamaica for the first time more then 15 years ago i did read the history of the island from the indians to the spanish.  the english to the pirates.  independence to bob marley.  For me, the study of the history of the island and its people gave me a deeper understanding and appreciation for what I was seeing.  To understand a place and the people who live there what better way then too study their history?  The same would true whether you were planning a trip to china or italy or ghana.  Even if visiting the usa.  I respect your point of view and didnt mean too upset you....i just disagree with you.  The adversity and trials the jamaican people have had too overcome to get where they are at is what makes them who they are and why i respect them and admire them as i do.  And i wouldnt had i not decided too read their history first.


btw....congrats on your success with this web site,  Its very clear you also love the people and the island.  As i stated,  no disrespect was intended at all.

----------


## Monty&Melo

I'm almost done with it.  To me it is a very interesting read, but I went into it knowing that it was fiction, it does discuss "the singer" quite a bit, who is obviously Bob Marley.  I actually like the way it jumps around and gives the perspective of the many characters in the book.  If you are looking for a definitive book on the history of Jamaica in the 70s and 80s there are much better sources.  If you want to be entertained and take the book for what it is, I think it is a fascinating read.  It is very graphic at times and might not be everyone's thing, but I have enjoyed it.  It was well worth the time I took to read it from an entertainment perspective, and since I got to spend a lot of time on airplanes in the last few weeks, I had the time.

M&M

----------


## MarkY

One of the best books I've read in a long time but don't expect too wide angle of a view of Jamaica - it feels focused on certain Jamaican gangsters,  expanding somewhat around that. Each chapter is 1st-person narration, but a different character narrates each chapter, bouncing between characters from chapter to chapter, some getting lots of chapters, others getting just a few. The variety of characters and situations from the 70s in Jamaica to the 80s in New York is quite a kaleidoscope. I love the language (Jamaican speech) and perspectives you get from the author going inside these characters' heads. I feel like I learned something about Jamaican personalities and attitudes but from odd slices of its society.

Marlon James wrote a fascinating essay about his life in Jamaica and need to leave it. It made me see one of most important characters in the book a bit differently:
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/03/15/ma...to-myself.html

----------


## Rob

> as I stated...it is important for jamaicans to remember....i wasnt talking about tourists.  I agree with you that a tourist to jamaica certainly doesnt need too know its history too enjoy the beauty of the island or have a wonderful vacation.  But i am not a tourist, i am a travelor.  Sorry i struck a nerve with you, that was never my intention.  I was simply pointing out the importance of history and the study of it.  Upon deciding too visit Jamaica for the first time more then 15 years ago i did read the history of the island from the indians to the spanish.  the english to the pirates.  independence to bob marley.  For me, the study of the history of the island and its people gave me a deeper understanding and appreciation for what I was seeing.  To understand a place and the people who live there what better way then too study their history?  The same would true whether you were planning a trip to china or italy or ghana.  Even if visiting the usa.  I respect your point of view and didnt mean too upset you....i just disagree with you.  The adversity and trials the jamaican people have had too overcome to get where they are at is what makes them who they are and why i respect them and admire them as i do.  And i wouldnt had i not decided too read their history first.
> 
> 
> btw....congrats on your success with this web site,  Its very clear you also love the people and the island.  As i stated,  no disrespect was intended at all.


Onthecorner,

Thank you for the kind words about Negril.com. This has been a great 20 years for us on the Internet. I do care about all aspect of Jamaica.

No disrespect meant either, but I do get puzzled when people would even imagine that Jamaicans dont remember 1980. It comes up in conversations all the time when elections are getting close. It is something that cannot and will not be forgotten, but it is spoken of in an historical manner now, not as a current topic as it is not.

Those old enough remember Jamaica being used as a pawn between the USA and Soviet Union during the Cold War and have passed that information to their children. It is taught in school and obviously still in the newspapers. How can Jamaicans not remember? 

As the article states "The leftist Workers Party of Jamaica (WPJ), led by Dr Trevor Munroe, had been quietly supporting the PNP, which ushered in more rumours of a Communist takeover — a claim Manley consistently denied, even though his friendship with Socialist Cuba strengthened."

And it goes on "It was an election in which the East/West tension played out in all forms,” Dr Davidson said yesterday.

That East/West tension was in reference to Manley and the PNP’s embrace of Cuba and the Union of Soviet Socialist Republics (USSR) on the one hand, and the right of centre JLP, which was closer to the United States, Canada and the United Kingdom."

And the article ends "It was time for the Boston, United States-born Seaga, a Harvard graduate in anthropology, to take charge as Jamaica’s fifth prime minister and the healing process begun in earnest."

Jamaicans remember why all those killings took place and where all those guns came from and why the power went out and the aftermath. After the JLP's victory, why do you suppose that Ronald Reagan was the second sitting US President to visit the island? He supported Seaga in that bloody general election in 1980.

The events that happened 35 years ago cannot be repeated unless two major powers once again want to use Jamaica as a pawn. As a "travelor" and studying the history of the island, you know these facts and it would be impossible for 1980 to reoccur without outside intervention.

----------


## onthecorner

your right rob.....large superpowers have always used smaller countrys as pawns in a large global chess game...jamaica is far from the first....asia, central america, africa, and south america have all been pawns at one time or another and some still bear the scars left behind.  The cold war between russia and the usa had far reaching effects beyond our own borders, and many of them were not pretty.  Jamaica has come along way in a short time and with any hope will continue on that path.  Their people are STRONG and PROUD.  Thats where their strength is and as the goverment "matures" i have no doubts that they emerge in the end as a "stable" and noteable nation.  growth takes time but i feel jamaica is well on its way.  

To those who are reading this and thinking of a vacation to jamaica , i encourage you too get off the resort, talk too the people who live there.  I have meet many who know more about the politics of my own nation then my next door neighbors do.  Take a look at the children....impressive too say the least.  The culture and the history of this island is very rich.

Alright im done now and will step off the podium now.  Thank you rob for this web site and thank you for the "debate".  In the end we both agree on one thing.....Jamaica is a good country filled with good people and deserves a better reputation then it sometimes receives.  I will continue too visit and perhaps someday we will meet and i can buy you drink.

----------


## Marblehead

> To set the story straight, as quoted in the Observer, "THE political violence that haunted the 1980 general election has evaporated."
> 
> What you are referring to happened 35 years ago. Reagan was the President of the USA and MTV did not exist yet. It is history, but since it has no impact at all on current conditions, I am not sure how "important" getting acquainted with it is.
> 
> http://www.jamaicaobserver.com/news/...hanged-Jamaica
> 
> And out of curiosity, what is the date on that High Times article? When cocaine first hit the island in the 80's  - early 90's, as it did in America in the 70's and 80's, it did have its usual devastating impact on some. But Jamaicans quickly learned from their addicted friends who became what was called a "stockie" that cocaine (and crack) was not the way to live.


1980 is a long time ago, Rob.  I didn't mean to imply that things were the same these days.

As I recall, the HT article was from late '83/early '84 and laments the growing impact of coke due to tourists willing to purchase.  I made my first trip in March '84 and had regular offers to sell us some.  By '88, the impact was jaw dropping.  In '89 at a Dennis Brown concert I saw a dude with a large entourage give a look and out would pop a stuffed cloth bag, quick scoop with his over sized, gold spoon around his neck, snort, snort and it was over in  under 10 seconds.  Crack was also readily available.  I've heard Jamaicans lament that their yard plans were being stolen because they'd fetch enough for a hit.  Seems to be tame these day in comparison.

----------


## Marblehead

One other comment about my first trip.  I learned that Regan was a communist!

We got caught in a sudden thunderstorm and took cover at Miss Cool's spot on the beach.  It was just a low, scrap-wood shack with a tin roof.  I had a flask of Appleton and passed it around.  Miss Cool's son, Eddie, expounded upon the political scene and their PM Spy-aga (Edward Seaga defeated Michael Manley in the last election).  Eddie told us Regan was a communist.  I asked why he thought so.  He said that when Manley was PM there were lots of Cubans on the island.  Tourism fell way off, and the Cubans would brag that they were going to eradicate ganja.  Regan forced many nations to spray herbicides to eradicate the pot crops including Jamaica.  Eddie said that Jamaicans often grew veggies alongside the ganja so Regan was just like the Cubans and therefore must be a communist, only worse!  I still have my coconut "Reggae Not Regan" pin and wear it regularly. 

 That was back in the days when almost all stuff for purchase was locally made.  Now much of it is made by women and children on the other side of the planet, in god awful conditions, who are virtual slaves to their masters.  Globalization has certainly created more purchasing opportunities, but I try to find stuff that I'm pretty confident was made in Jamaica.  Respect  --Marblehead

----------


## captaind & Linston

I was there from 1969 to 1986 and witnessed all of it. From living in Beverly Hills in Kingston to living in Spring Garden with no electric or water.

I spent election night 1980 at the Appleton estate.

I don't think I could even begin to explain how the 70s and 80s were.

I'm glad they're history and very happy to be back in Jamaica

Cap

----------


## Rob

> That was back in the days when almost all stuff for purchase was locally made.  Now much of it is made by women and children on the other side of the planet, in god awful conditions, who are virtual slaves to their masters.  Globalization has certainly created more purchasing opportunities, but I try to find stuff that I'm pretty confident was made in Jamaica.  Respect  --Marblehead


This is what is known as "capitalism"  - make your product as inexpensively as possible and sell your product for as much as the market allows. Personally, I have always been a believer in "enlightened capitalism" - I am glad to have met Bill Gates and seeing how he and his wife are benefiting the world through their philanthropy. My gut instinct is that Bill and Melinda have not even begun to reach the goal, that he told those of us at the Comdex suite years ago, to become the world's biggest philanthropist (prior to his marriage)!

Marblehead, thanks for backing up my assertion that the "High Times" article you mentioned was written at the same historical time that cocaine was hitting the island over 30 years ago. I wanted to clarify that you were speaking in an historical reference as opposed to anything to the current Jamaica.

----------

